# Looking for a pistol in my range...



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm looking for a beginner pistol. Yes I know I should rent out a few guns and seems what feels more comfortable and that's what I will be doing on Sunday. But, I have narrowed down the type of gun that I would be interested in buying. I do not like the short barrel small hand gun types. I like a nice 4.5-5" barrel that has that military look to it. I'd also like it to be a .40 or .45 depending on the price range. I do not want to spend over $550-$600. I do like the Springfield 1911 .45 but I've been reading a lot on here about the "cocking and locking." I need to research more on what that is and if it's right for me or not. 

This weapon will be for the shooting range only.

So if you guys know any off hand that are right around my range, it'd be great to get recommendations. 


Thank you.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

The Para GI Expert 45 is in that price range and it looks like a well designed pistol.


----------



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

Gregg1LE said:


> The Para GI Expert 45 is in that price range and it looks like a well designed pistol.


Thank you for your reply Greg. Have you heard any good/bad things about that brand?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I paid $579 FOR A M&P 45 with A 4.5 barrel, with factory night sights


----------



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

That's not a bad deal. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

LazyChandler said:


> Thank you for your reply Greg. Have you heard any good/bad things about that brand?


Good and bad things....just like any weapon.
http://ezine.m1911.org/ShortNews/v3i4.htm
Go to your range and rent one, if available. And then decide.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

RIA makes some very affordable 1911's.

But if you are a first time buyer, you need to know the differences in these guns to modern ones. There are additional maintainance issues to work with.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

bdp2000 said:


> RIA makes some very affordable 1911's.
> 
> But if you are a first time buyer, you need to know the differences in these guns to modern ones. There are additional maintainance issues to work with.


Like what? Could you explain the addiditional maintainance needed?

What might the differences be in regard to the more modern guns?


----------



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

I would like to know as well...


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

LazyChandler said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm looking for a beginner pistol. Yes I know I should rent out a few guns and seems what feels more comfortable and that's what I will be doing on Sunday. But, I have narrowed down the type of gun that I would be interested in buying. I do not like the short barrel small hand gun types. I like a nice 4.5-5" barrel that has that military look to it. I'd also like it to be a .40 or .45 depending on the price range. I do not want to spend over $550-$600. I do like the Springfield 1911 .45 but I've been reading a lot on here about the "cocking and locking." I need to research more on what that is and if it's right for me or not.
> 
> ...


I believe you would be well served with a Springfield Mil-Spec 1911 (not the GI, but the "mil-spec" version). These are excellent guns for the money and will last you a lifetime. Your next option will be a SA Loaded model, these are worth the extra $$ if you can afford it or look for a nice used one.

They are in your price range and have alot to offer the new shooter.

As for my above post, it was a trick question and sarcastic. There is no more upkeep to a 1911 that any other pistol. Some guns you can neglect and they will keep working but eventually they will fail as well.

If you get a 1911, they first thing you should do is purchase some good quality magazines like Chip McCormick Power Mags or Wilson Combat mags.

In a full size gun, I like to run a ISMI 18 lb recoil spring instead of the 16 lb spring. These can be found at www.brownells.com for about $8

Next is to obtain a quality lubricant like FP-10 and use it generously. 1911's run better when well lubed.

If you have any malfunctions, the first place to look is the extractor. It can be easily removed and adjusted if necessary, instructions are available from some 1911 websites.

The next culprit for malfunctions is a loose ejector, if this needs to be tightened you can do it yourself or use SA's wonderful customer service and send it to them for adjustment.

After that another nice thing to have (but not necessary) is a trigger job from somebody that knows what they are doing. This will make the trigger a little lighter and more crisp. You can send it to SA or a local gun club might have someone knowledgeable.

After that, you want quality ammunition, factory or handloads are fine. Some people load crap that will run in some looser guns but if your ammo is made properly, you will not have any trouble. I have personally loaded 1000's of 45acp for 1911's that run great.

After that, if you want a holster, get a good quality leather holster. Your gun will wear the finish. But the holster wear from leather adds character but the wear from kydex just makes the gun look abused.

There you have it. A quality gun well lubed, broke in and adjusted, good mags, good ammo and a nice leather holster.

There you have the great secret of successful handgunning.

PS my Glocks, Beretta's, Smiths and revolvers get similar treatment, and guess what, they work too.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

LazyChandler said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been reading a lot on here about the "cocking and locking." I need to research more on what that is and if it's right for me or not.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh, and on the "Cocked and Locked" thing...

When you insert a loaded mag and cycle the slide the hammer will stay back. Move the safety into the up(on) position and you are good to go. This is the only proper way to carry a 1911.

It freaks some people out to have the hammer back on the gun but it is probably one of the safest guns to carry because you have to make three things happen before the gun will fire. First you have to depress the grip safety, second you have to manually lower the safety, third you have to pull the trigger. Some "modern" guns all you do is pull the trigger and "bang".

When you get your gun, take a few minutes to become familier with its operation, it ain't rocket science.

NEVER attempt to "decock" your 1911. That means lowering the hammer on a loaded round, for multiple reasons you are asking for trouble.

When you are done shooting, eject the magazine, pull the slide to the rear and lock it open, visually and manually inspect the chamber, lower the slide and gently lower the hammer.

Never slam the slide shut on an empty chamber and keep dry firing without a snap cap to a minimum and you will not have any problems.

Sorry for the long winded responses but I wanted you to have complete information.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

LazyChandler said:


> Thank you for your reply Greg. Have you heard any good/bad things about that brand?


Para Makes a really good pistol. I have an LTC and a P16 - Both have been flawless.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Big_Jim said:


> Like what? Could you explain the addiditional maintainance needed?
> 
> What might the differences be in regard to the more modern guns?


Depending on the model of 1911 it sure can need a lot more attention. A target model that is much tighter fit will fail much faster than say a GI or mil-0spec. The crud don't have as many places to go.

Getting ant pistol is a series of trade offs. You give up a little accuracy to get reliability. It's that with any combat vs target model of gun. Combat style guns are made to feed,feed,feed. They'll always work but you are not going to group in 3" at 50 yards all day like you will with some custom shop pistol. Target guns make crappy carry guns for just that reason. A carry weapon gets dirty strapped to your side. That dirt does not have as much room in there and it can and will cause the gun to fail much more often than say..A Glock,XD,M&P,Mil-Spec-GI 1911.

I usually wont advise a 1911 for a first pistol if the person is going to carry it. 1911 triggers can be pretty light and new shooters like to get that finger in the trigger guard when drawing. That can get a little messy. Guns with longer trigger pull and/or heavier triggers will be a little more safe. If the gun is going to be a range gun then I might be more inclined to say get a 1911 if that's what you think you will like.

A 1911 can be a great gun for many reasons. But depending on that 1911 and how tight it's fit will determine how often it will need maintenance. I'm a huge 1911 fan. I own more of that type of gun than any others in my collection (6 of the 14 handguns I own are 1911's). But truth is truth. You want it to feed always. Get a loose 1911 or something like a Glock,M&P etc. You want dead nuts accuracy? There are a few other routs but my personal favorite is a good hand fit 1911.:smt023


----------



## LazyChandler (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for all your responses, specially Big Jim. Thank you very much. You have helped me out a ton. Thank you so much.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

If this is your first pistol and don't have your heart set on one then check out a tried and reliable Beretta M9 or 92FS in 9mm.

Been around for years, venerable, 9mm is relatively inexpensive to shoot compared to a .40 or .45.

Just my .02

Good luck.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

LazyChandler said:


> Thank you for all your responses, specially Big Jim. Thank you very much. You have helped me out a ton. Thank you so much.


My pleasure, glad I could help.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

buck32 said:


> If this is your first pistol and don't have your heart set on one then check out a tried and reliable Beretta M9 or 92FS in 9mm.
> 
> Been around for years, venerable, 9mm is relatively inexpensive to shoot compared to a .40 or .45.
> 
> ...


A Beretta 92 is my most recent purchase. I have been putting it through the paces. It is a really good gun that is underestimated and under appreciated by the new "tactical polymer" crowd (don't have a cow you Glock fanboys, I've had 14 of them and still use them occasionaly).

It would also be a very good first gun if you are inerested in it.


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Depending on the model of 1911 it sure can need a lot more attention. A target model that is much tighter fit will fail much faster than say a GI or mil-0spec. The crud don't have as many places to go.
> 
> Getting ant pistol is a series of trade offs. You give up a little accuracy to get reliability. It's that with any combat vs target model of gun. Combat style guns are made to feed,feed,feed. They'll always work but you are not going to group in 3" at 50 yards all day like you will with some custom shop pistol. Target guns make crappy carry guns for just that reason. A carry weapon gets dirty strapped to your side. That dirt does not have as much room in there and it can and will cause the gun to fail much more often than say..A Glock,XD,M&P,Mil-Spec-GI 1911.
> 
> ...


In regards to a custom gun like a Wilson or Baer, cleaning your gun and keeping it properly lubed every couple hundred rounds compared to the 1000's you can put through a true service pistol can be considered "additional maintainence". Some people call that normal maintainence.

I don't believe that is the family of pistols the OP is interested in.

As for the light trigger in a 1911, that is true a light trigger is not recommended for a carry 1911. My carry 1911 has a no creep, break like glass 5lb trigger, very safe. I have owned 1911's with 3lb triggers and have shot them as low as 1lb, talk about not safe. Its more the straight pull of the 1911 trigger that makes it so good compared to the pivoting trigger most other guns have that cause the shooter to drop the front of the gun while shooting causing them to shoot low and left.

The standard on a 1911 is 3.5 lb for a target gun and 4.5-5.5 lb for a carry gun. Some Bullseye and Pin guns go lighter

I also agree that a new shooter is better served with a loose fitting 1911 like a mil-spec or a glock or XD because until their skills have matured they will not be able to appreciate a truly accurate pistol.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for a beginner pistol 9mm us usually always recommended
Beretta 92FS in 9mm is good gun
but
you said you liked .40 or .45 and it will be for shooting range only (plus HD i assume)
so --- under $600
i would choose the 
glock 35 - long barrell for accuracy and in .40 and has a light trigger pull 3lbs i think
glock 21sf - in .45
for cheaper ammo the 9mm as mentioned above or a glock 34 which is identical to the g35 above
if you want smaller then the glock 19 in 9mm - without a doubt the largest seller in 9mm and the most popular


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

I think you could go with a Glock 21 or 22 and be pretty pleased. You can get ahold of one for under 600 easily. Also mabye look at some revolvers. Great first time guns for people with not so much handgun experience. A Ruger GP-100 could fit your fancy?


----------



## biohazurd (Mar 12, 2009)

I think you could go with a Glock 21 or 22 and be pretty pleased. You can get ahold of one for under 600 easily. Also mabye look at some revolvers. Great first time guns for people with not so much handgun experience. A Ruger GP-100 could fit your fancy? 


Double posted for some reason, my bad...


----------

